# Planted Fish Bowls Show Me Some Pics!



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

Can everybody show me some pics of planted bowls? with stats like what plants inhabitants(if any) and size. i need some ideas or just want to see some... so bring them on!


----------



## lovingHDTV (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a 3.5 gallon bowl:

flourite, 
1 beta, 
1 apple snail, 
1 crypt lutea


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow looks nice  

anymore anyone?


----------



## kailahsbettas (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/family.aspx?c=315&f=22851

I'm Aquascaping this 3G bowl coming in tomorrow evening. (2 of them)

I have drift wood, java moss, java fern and adding 1-2 more plants. I need to pick up a few things to finish it so it might take a while with Thanks Giving guests arriving soon.


----------



## kailahsbettas (Nov 24, 2008)

oh I forgot 1 ram horn snail and beta in each. I have a 3rd Betta but I bought him after I ordered the bowls so he might go in a cube.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

lovingHDTV said:


> I have a 3.5 gallon bowl:
> 
> flourite,
> 1 beta,
> ...


That is a real nice looking bowl. What kind(total watts lighting) do you have shining on top of the tank and are you using any kind of filter in the bowl. It does not look like you are. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

kailahsbettas said:


> http://www.crateandbarrel.com/family.aspx?c=315&f=22851
> 
> I'm Aquascaping this 3G bowl coming in tomorrow evening. (2 of them)
> 
> I have drift wood, java moss, java fern and adding 1-2 more plants. I need to pick up a few things to finish it so it might take a while with Thanks Giving guests arriving soon.


sounds like a great idea i would love to see it!

keep the ideas and pics coming! i need some ideas and i am slowly getting an idea but keep it coming


----------



## kailahsbettas (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is what I have so far, galaxy clamp on lights not in picture (Temp is 76, 3 gallons ea). beta + java fern, java moss, dw, ramhorn snail

bowl 1:
















top view









bowl 2:
















top view:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is a you tube of my 2 Gal fishbowl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MP78onRpik


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

kailahsbettas said:


> Here is what I have so far, galaxy clamp on lights not in picture (Temp is 76, 3 gallons ea). beta + java fern, java moss, dw, ramhorn snail
> 
> bowl 1:
> 
> ...


Bettas shouldn't be in _tanks_ less than 2.5 gallons _with_ a filter and heater.


----------



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

Well it is a 3 gal bowl, and the bettas look fine to me, even tho it's not filled to the brim, 2 gallons is just fine for a betta.76 degrees is also fine for the betta, i've had one in colder temps, so I doubt those bettas need a heater and as long as the water is changed weekly, they will be more than ok


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Sarge said:


> 76 degrees is also fine for the betta, i've had one in colder temps, so I doubt those bettas need a heater and as long as the water is changed weekly, they will be more than ok


True, 76 is fine for a Betta, but they come from Thailand which is close to the equator (which means hot temperatures year-round).

They still need a filter as well.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I once had a 1G Fish bowl running but I killed the Zebra Danio on accident(after that, I got rid of the plants,substrate, moved the betta in a TANK and disinfected the bowl...I hated it after that!) and the betta died a month ago from some bacterial infection. Anyways, here's the pics(it grewe out after this photo but, it was REALLY pretty):


----------



## kailahsbettas (Nov 24, 2008)

The water measured is pretty close to 3 full gallons I think the bowl description put 3 gallons as how much liquid it can hold since it was not intended for fish but for punch.

It's in a really hot room in our home now that's 76 and it's freezing outside. We have to keep our home warmer for medical reasons. So it'll probably be 78-80 in summer.

I have substrate coming in, that - snails and moss do great for water cleansing. I change the water weekly and at that point it still looks clean.

This is the first new home where they made bubble nests on the first day so I know they like it. Lots more betta dancing going on.


----------



## kailahsbettas (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh and the front view magnifies the fish/dw/plants big time if you look at the top view - it's a neat effect!


----------



## lovingHDTV (Oct 15, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> That is a real nice looking bowl. What kind(total watts lighting) do you have shining on top of the tank and are you using any kind of filter in the bowl. It does not look like you are. Just curious. Thanks.


That is the "common" 27watt desktop light you can get at Home Depot or Wal-mart. It has a 6500k bulb in it.

I have no filter, I don't dose or anything, but run the light 8 hours a day and change water every other week or so.

Bluey (the beta) seems to like his place. He flares at the snail every once in a while. I put an oto in there, but Bluey did not like that so I took him back out.


----------



## kailahsbettas (Nov 24, 2008)

That reminds me, my orange beta lays on his pet snail lol the others don't notice the snail


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

@ kailahsbettas
i can't wait to see the substrate pics and in the future the filled in shots


----------



## simplesue (Aug 18, 2010)

I love these little glass jar gardens people posted here. I have some photos in my albums if you want to see some simple beginnings. Mine are only about 3 weeks old.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sure that would be nice. Post away!


----------

